# All Hail-Yeah Mario the Cunning!



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

So I figured since i was going to be in Mario's kingdom today, I'd carry along a little bundle I'd been working on for him after he lambasted me in the NC MAW. Knowing he'd be at work somewhere in this huge city I had hoped to catch him generally empty handed (everyone knows he's never completely empty handed, but maybe a few cigars short in his carry-on luggage).

Yeah. Nope. He knew where I was hanging out, and I suspect that he and the awesome shopkeeper CiCi hatched a nefarious plot while I sat unsuspecting in their new lounge yukking it up with the locals over some golf coverage at Augusta National.

She hands him a bag, and he hands it to me. Dimwit that I am say "No man she was giving that to YOU." Took me a while to realize their plan had me red handed. I knew better than to look through it before I went to the jobsite, and I'm glad I didn't cause I mighta chased him down. The only one in this magnificent shmorgasbord I've had is the Futuro, and most of them I've only ever dreamed of. @*mrolland5500* is by far one of the most generous, genuine guys I've met in a LONG time.

Thanks again man, seriously, and next time we gotta have a sit down in their new digs there and burn a couple.:bowdown::bx:jaw: Ima have to find a way to get CiCi back too.


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

So... honest question. Does @mrolland5500 only smoke about 20% of what he buys? Very generous.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bellts said:


> So... honest question. Does @mrolland5500 only smoke about 20% of what he buys? Very generous.


Well if 20% is 5-6 a day then based off that you can figure what he buys lmao.

Oh and I am so glad to see this smackdown! Bahahaha

Guess you shouldn't have taunted him

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Well if 20% is 5-6 a day then based off that you can figure what he buys lmao.
> 
> Oh and I am so glad to see this smackdown! Bahahaha
> 
> ...


Guess not huh. Well I'm taking notes to learn from the best for sure. Pretty soon the average Tuesday is gonna have to become a special occasion with all these gems yall blasted me with. I'd better go buy one of those suitcases yall carry for the next time we get together, or just call ahead and have the proprietor just pack bags with the best they have on hand (as long as its not W.A. cause they'd never heard of EZ).


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bellts said:


> So... honest question. Does @mrolland5500 only smoke about 20% of what he buys? Very generous.


Seriously I smoke 5-6 daily most of the time I forget to post them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Daaaaaaa-yuuum!!!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> So I figured since i was going to be in Mario's kingdom today, I'd carry along a little bundle I'd been working on for him after he lambasted me in the NC MAW. Knowing he'd be at work somewhere in this huge city I had hoped to catch him generally empty handed (everyone knows he's never completely empty handed, but maybe a few cigars short in his carry-on luggage).
> 
> Yeah. Nope. He knew where I was hanging out, and I suspect that he and the awesome shopkeeper CiCi hatched a nefarious plot while I sat unsuspecting in their new lounge yukking it up with the locals over some golf coverage at Augusta National.
> 
> ...


#HellYeah bud  just let me know and we'll do it enjoy bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Well if 20% is 5-6 a day then based off that you can figure what he buys lmao.
> 
> Oh and I am so glad to see this smackdown! Bahahaha
> 
> ...


Oh Dark One he surely deserved that one he had it coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LoL, with Mario’s connections it would be dangerous for any of us to go head to head!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh Dark One he surely deserved that one he had it coming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially after dodging you then going onto your turf !

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Especially after dodging you then going onto your turf !
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Yeah not only did he dodge and taunt me he went back to the scene of the crime!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, with Mario's connections it would be dangerous for any of us to go head to head!


Seriously Strange you're probably one of the MOST DANGEROUS one here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Seriously Strange you're probably one of the MOST DANGEROUS one here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot, I'm innocent! Like a kitten!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Shoot, I'm innocent! Like a kitten!


Nathan the hell you say

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Shoot, I'm innocent! Like a kitten!


Haha kittens have 10 little razor blades under that fluff

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha kittens have 10 little razor blades under that fluff
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


PREACH!!!!! O DARK ONE!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Nathan the hell you say
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


#hellyeah! &#128047;


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a damn nuke ! Nicely done Mario


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> That's a damn nuke ! Nicely done Mario


He deserved every but of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Spectacular...Mario!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ah yeah and deserved a good beatin.. lol, nicely done sir..


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@mrolland5500...... Boom shaka laka yo here comes the Chief Rocka layin down the law on Grease.... hahahahahaha........


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Shoot, I'm innocent! Like a kitten!


pfffft....Like a kitten!:vs_laugh:


----------

